# Blessed Goldens, Yucaipa, CA



## Jinaiya (Jan 22, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with this breeder that they'd be willing to share? I'm finding no reviews and only see Heart/Eye clearances on two of their dogs. 

I do see on AKC that they have "BRED with Heart Status". Being that I make no claims to know a whole lot about this other than what I found online, does this automatically mean that the breeder has preformed the correct Golden tests?

Thank you for any help you can provide me.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, there's no one checking up on programs like this. The only dog with hip or elbow certifications is Cyrus. I see outdated eye exams and heart for only Cyrus and Grace, although it's really hard to examine the slideshows on the website. None are listed with OFA. Always trust OFA over any program or claim.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I find nothing redeeming within this program. 
Unless they are $700 puppies, I would not even spend the time on another email or call. 
I cannot believe they have 3 week old puppies still in a wading pool.


----------



## Jinaiya (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you both for responding.

For future reference, would it be fair to assume that the "BRED With Heart" Program isn't helpful in finding a reputable breeder?

It seems like it is REALLY hard to find a good breeder on the west coast area (WA, OR, CA, etc)!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Like any other program there are those who use it on the way to a better breeding program and those who use it as a tool to sell puppies by. 
Breeder of Merit is the same. 
fwiw, there is a WA/OR list just recently posted in the last week or two.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Contact the breed clubs for referrals. There's NorCal GR club, PRGRCO, Evergreen GR club.


----------



## westsider (Jan 25, 2019)

Jinaiya said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this breeder that they'd be willing to share? I'm finding no reviews and only see Heart/Eye clearances on two of their dogs.
> 
> I do see on AKC that they have "BRED with Heart Status". Being that I make no claims to know a whole lot about this other than what I found online, does this automatically mean that the breeder has preformed the correct Golden tests?
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide me.


Following this post! 
I put a $50 on an upcoming litter with Blessed but the more I research the less keen I am... I can't find any good references aside from people who have very recent puppies so feels like an unknown entity. 

Did they used to trade under a different name?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you want to know more before you invest more money and your heart, you could post the parents registered names here and someone will give you the breakdown on health.


----------



## MyLittleGoldenGirl (Aug 2, 2019)

I wish I could recommend Blessed Goldens, but I cant. I did get my puppy from here, and while I do love my pup dearly, she's already had a number of health issues. They charge about $1000 less than your average Golden retriever breeder in CA, but we've already spend at least that to cover health problems (giardia, coccida, allergies, fleas...). The breeding grounds are crowded, too. I think the owner loves her dogs, but she's clearly overwhelmed and distracted to properly care for the dogs and pups. I think there were 4 different litters born around the same time when we got our girl. They were all pretty cramped and just a bit messy overall.

It all just seemed a bit irresponsible to me. 

I recommend paying the extra $ to go with a different breeder who isn't overwhelmed with the responsibility of raising puppies.


----------



## Jj15988 (Dec 2, 2017)

I know this is an old post but I searched this breeder because I purchased two puppies from this breeder and I don’t want anyone else going through what I went through. Our male puppy came home sick with a parasite. Not life threatening and easily treated but still concerning because that parasite is usually found in soil so it’s likely that other puppies are sick. He also has super bad allergies and has to be on medication for them. But the thing I really want to warn about is that our female puppy recently passed away very unexpectedly at only a year and a half. We suspect it was sub aortic stenosis. If you do some further research you’ll find that the heart clearances for her dogs were never actually submitted so nothing can be truly verified. There are no clearances on their lineage or anything like that. This is not a reputable breeder. I am heartbroken about our female dog because we loved her dearly and she was an amazing dog, but you shouldn’t have to bury your dog at a year and a half because the breeder didn’t do her due diligence in screening for this disease (it’s genetic) find a breeder who has proper clearances and doesn’t over breed like she does


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss- and your hard lesson learned. 
There is NO EXCUSE for not sending in heart/eye clearances- they are very easily falsified and I wish it were required to send them in. 
At least then there'd be no 'I'll show you clearances when you come and fall in love w this little fuzzball'... 

There's no excuse sending puppies home w parasites, no excuse for a puppy to have SAS- it by all rights should be very rare but it's not because all these less-than lowest rung breeders don't do bare minimums at the cost of precious lives and humans hearts breaking.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you register your puppy? If you did, I will make you a k9data page and put in COD and DOD (if you supply that).. at least then the pedigree will clearly cry out 'heart issues' for anyone who looks in the future. I'm easy to find- just email me a scan of your registration and easy peasy it will go up. Then you can input a photo if you want, and your girl will be part of breed history. Even better if you happened to purchase a pedigree. That'd be even better!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Got around to looking @ the site again this AM. FOUR litters due in November. Anyone believe this is not about money via volume?
Looking @ the eye forms under OFA on her site, I see two signatures that look similar and two other dogs' vet sigs that look nothing like the others. Since done all same day it is presumably by the same eye doc.. not sure on the heart exam sigs either. I know that cardiologist from when she was at UT w Dr Gomph.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Did you register your puppy? If you did, I will make you a k9data page and put in COD and DOD (if you supply that).. at least then the pedigree will clearly cry out 'heart issues' for anyone who looks in the future. I'm easy to find- just email me a scan of your registration and easy peasy it will go up. Then you can input a photo if you want, and your girl will be part of breed history. Even better if you happened to purchase a pedigree. That'd be even better!


Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to help out so that someone else can hopefully see this information on K9 data and avoid the heartbreak for family and pups that arises from situations such as this.


----------



## Blessed Goldens (Feb 5, 2020)

Jj15988 said:


> I know this is an old post but I searched this breeder because I purchased two puppies from this breeder and I don’t want anyone else going through what I went through. Our male puppy came home sick with a parasite. Not life threatening and easily treated but still concerning because that parasite is usually found in soil so it’s likely that other puppies are sick. He also has super bad allergies and has to be on medication for them. But the thing I really want to warn about is that our female puppy recently passed away very unexpectedly at only a year and a half. We suspect it was sub aortic stenosis. If you do some further research you’ll find that the heart clearances for her dogs were never actually submitted so nothing can be truly verified. There are no clearances on their lineage or anything like that. This is not a reputable breeder. I am heartbroken about our female dog because we loved her dearly and she was an amazing dog, but you shouldn’t have to bury your dog at a year and a half because the breeder didn’t do her due diligence in screening for this disease (it’s genetic) find a breeder who has proper clearances and doesn’t over breed like she does





Jj15988 said:


> I know this is an old post but I searched this breeder because I purchased two puppies from this breeder and I don’t want anyone else going through what I went through. Our male puppy came home sick with a parasite. Not life threatening and easily treated but still concerning because that parasite is usually found in soil so it’s likely that other puppies are sick. He also has super bad allergies and has to be on medication for them. But the thing I really want to warn about is that our female puppy recently passed away very unexpectedly at only a year and a half. We suspect it was sub aortic stenosis. If you do some further research you’ll find that the heart clearances for her dogs were never actually submitted so nothing can be truly verified. There are no clearances on their lineage or anything like that. This is not a reputable breeder. I am heartbroken about our female dog because we loved her dearly and she was an amazing dog, but you shouldn’t have to bury your dog at a year and a half because the breeder didn’t do her due diligence in screening for this disease (it’s genetic) find a breeder who has proper clearances and doesn’t over breed like she does


I'm sorry for your loss....
Did you let me know of this loss? Even though you have two parents that have clearances this does not guarantee a puppy being produced will be free of gentic (breed specific) diseases. When breeding or producing a litter that said litter of puppies pull from 10 generations of Goldens, not just the 2 parents.


----------



## Blessed Goldens (Feb 5, 2020)

ChrisFromOC said:


> Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to help out so that someone else can hopefully see this information on K9 data and avoid the heartbreak for family and pups that arises from situations such as this.


Prism goldens (based out of FL) has ALOT to say about my breeding program based off of falsehood. OFA paperwork on Eyes and Heart are NOT required to be turned in as they have the yellow and pink copies from these LEGAL documents. 
Prism Goldens... should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

From the Golden Retriever Club of America 's Code of Ethics for breeders



Eyes – a report from a Diplomat of the American College of Veterinary Ophthalmology. Examinations should be done within 12 months prior to a breeding, and results should be recorded in an approved online database as described above.
Dogs that produce offspring should continue to have ophthalmology examinations on a yearly basis for their lifetime, and if the findings permit recertification, the results should continue to be recorded in an approved online database.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

In case you missed the import of the Code of Ethics snippet, without the breeder spending the tiny dollars required to list on OFA, there is no way to know if the copy shown is real. The shame- if there is any to be had- should be held by the breeder who is putting so many puppies out there with no verification clearances are real.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Blessed Goldens said:


> I'm sorry for your loss....
> Did you let me know of this loss? Even though you have two parents that have clearances this does not guarantee a puppy being produced will be free of gentic (breed specific) diseases. When breeding or producing a litter that said litter of puppies pull from 10 generations of Goldens, not just the 2 parents.


This is why breeding should be done with many, many, many generations of full clearances, which are posted on OFA, and preferably also on K9data. Breedings should be carefully considered. We do months and months of research of pedigrees, clearances, longevity, temperament, general health, cause of death, conformation, and fitness for original purpose, going back many generations for every breeding we do. You don't look like you do any of that. Certainly, there is no indication on your website that you put any effort into ensuring healthy pups, and the missing data is cause for concern.



Blessed Goldens said:


> Prism goldens (based out of FL) has ALOT to say about my breeding program based off of falsehood. OFA paperwork on Eyes and Heart are NOT required to be turned in as they have the yellow and pink copies from these LEGAL documents.
> Prism Goldens... should be ashamed of themselves


Oh, please. The Code of Ethics does indicate that eyes and heart should be posted publicly in a database (OFA). Prism knows what she's doing and what she has to say is accurate. Rather than take her to task falsely, perhaps you should just start complying with the Code of Ethics. It takes almost no effort and very little money, and it would make your breeding program look much better.

I know of another breeder in your general area who has faked eye and heart clearances. The only way to reassure buyers that yours are not faked is to send them into the OFA. Why wouldn't you do that? It's easy and cheap, and you get the pride of knowing your dogs' clearances are there for the world to see.

It would also be nice if you posted the registered names of your dogs and the studs you use on your website. For instance, for the litter born in November, who is Odin? Doesn't seem to be yours. When searching for puppies, how is anyone to know if Odin has clearances? Simply posting his registered name on your website would make it easy for people to verify, and then no one would be posting critical posts about your breeding program.

It's so easy to comply and make information available. You ought to do it. It makes your breeding program look better (as long as you're honestly doing the things you say you do), it gives buyers information and reassurance, and it inoculates you from criticism by people like Prism and me. Voilá! Problems solved!


----------



## Blessed Goldens (Feb 5, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> Got around to looking @ the site again this AM. FOUR litters due in November. Anyone believe this is not about money via volume?
> Looking @ the eye forms under OFA on her site, I see two signatures that look similar and two other dogs' vet sigs that look nothing like the others. Since done all same day it is presumably by the same eye doc.. not sure on the heart exam sigs either. I know that cardiologist from when she was at UT w Dr Gomph.


You should be ashamed of yourself. These documents are NOT falsified nor are required to be turned in as they are legal documents and the have the pink and yellow copies.


DanaRuns said:


> This is why breeding should be done with many, many, many generations of full clearances, which are posted on OFA, and preferably also on K9data. Breedings should be carefully considered. We do months and months of research of pedigrees, clearances, longevity, temperament, general health, cause of death, conformation, and fitness for original purpose, going back many generations for every breeding we do. You don't look like you do any of that. Certainly, there is no indication on your website that you put any effort into ensuring healthy pups, and the missing data is cause for concern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll be sending the OFA papers in. I'm sorry, I was unaware of the Code of Ethics. I will most definitely be reviewing these and adhering to them as I take great pride in my Dog and their offspring. 
Taking the classes through AKC did not push the breeding code of Ethics. I have been breeding for years but have just taken this to the next level (OFA clearances within the last several years). 
I do believe helping each other as breeders for the benefit of the breed is much better than criticizing a program or person. 
I will say I have much to learn and am a very willing person. 
Thank you,
Tammy


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Blessed Goldens said:


> Thank you. I'll be sending the OFA papers in. I'm sorry, I was unaware of the Code of Ethics. I will most definitely be reviewing these and adhering to them as I take great pride in my Dog and their offspring.
> Taking the classes through AKC did not push the breeding code of Ethics. I have been breeding for years but have just taken this to the next level (OFA clearances within the last several years).
> I do believe helping each other as breeders for the benefit of the breed is much better than criticizing a program or person.
> I will say I have much to learn and am a very willing person.
> ...


What a fantastic response! We need more good breeders! (And you will be able to charge more for puppies.  ) I'm thrilled!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

We


Blessed Goldens said:


> These documents are NOT falsified nor are required to be turned in as they are legal documents and the have the pink and yellow copies.


The issue is that they could be falsified and pet owners have no way to verify that. I have seen falsified documents before and paying less than a nice lunch would remove that potential issue.

The other issue here is that you want to insist the OFA registration copy is a “legal” document. Well, a note from a vet on letter head would be a “legal” document too by that definition. That doesn’t make a vet letter or your unsubmitted forms an OFA Certification. The only way to get that is to actually submit the OFA clearance database application. Then OFA will render its final opinion, a certificate and the certification number. If you are claiming OFA Certifications but aren’t taking the tiny steps to actually complete the certification process, that is incorrect. The fact that you have been in the Bred with HEART program for years but don’t know the GRCA COE is very concerning since part of the agreement to join that program is know and follow the breed club’s health testing screenings. You should already know all of this information as you agreed to it and it is easily available online.

I hope you choose to follow through with your statement to complete the Certifications on your dogs. If you do, there would be no need to try to shame people online into silence for trying to help the buyers that are generally at a knowledge deficit (especiall on health certification) compared the breeders.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Tammy, I am glad you are planning to start adhering to the Code of Ethics. I am not even remotely ashamed of myself, as pet puppies have the most important job and when we strive to supply them to people we need to not only do our best but point out lacks in programs. I went to look again at the clearances you have posted. You have one cardiologist clearance and 4 eye clearances that are years out of date. I hope you mean what you posted to Dana re upping your game. You'll find if you do get correct clearances on your breeding animals the criticisms will melt away. We love a success story in the end goal to find pet puppies being produced by someone who cares enough to do the bare minimum of ethical breeding. And that's just sad that you took AKC course(s?) and didn't grasp the parent club focus. Do you still have materials? I'd be curious as to how many mentions clearances per parent club came up .


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Also, I'd be very happy to be able to refer puppy buyers to her. We get 10 times as many buyers as we can provide puppies for, and anytime we can find an ethical breeder in our area to refer them to, we are thrilled. Plus, the world needs more ethical Golden breeders, so I do a little happy dance every time someone ups their game to meet the Code of Ethics. It's better for breeders, better for buyers, and better for the breed. Yay!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yep! I hope she was serious. I don't get many Western inquiries so can't say same- but I do make referrals every day of the week and wish there were more breeders who get CoE clearances since we cannot provide puppies for everyone who inquires. So Blessed Goldens, take that leap.


----------



## luv me a golden (Apr 22, 2020)

I am so glad I found this thread. I almost bought from Blessed Goldens, I had to ask for pictures of the dog because they were not on her site, and it looks like she is still does not meet the Code of Ethics on the dogs. Too bad they are very pretty dogs.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

How depressing to re-read this thread... promises to do better, now that she KNOWS better and not a single one of the 4 dogs on her site have full clearances on OFA. Just sad.


----------

